# bird forecast??



## birdhunter18 (Oct 15, 2007)

My dad and I are on our way to the Beulah area (roughly) in a few days and I was wondering if anyone knows how the bird population situation is arond there. The last time we were out there was about three years ago and since then we have been in the southeast corner. Anyway, we are bringing a first timer, and I'm really hoping to get into some birds for his sake...and mine


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The blackbird migration is in full swing. Find the suflowers and you'll run out of shells.

Other than that internet scouting for pheasents is just like internet scouting for waterfowl and is discouraged on the site.

You already know when and where you're going. What could anyone say to either change your mind or make you more excited?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Horsager said:


> The blackbird migration is in full swing. Find the suflowers and you'll run out of shells.
> 
> Other than that internet scouting for pheasents is just like internet scouting for waterfowl and is discouraged on the site.
> 
> You already know when and where you're going. What could anyone say to either change your mind or make you more excited?


I agree with Horsager, there are plenty of black birds around, if you bring a case of shells you should have no problem shooting enough to feed your family for the winter.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

birdhunter18 said:


> My dad and I are on our way to the Beulah area (roughly) in a few days and I was wondering if anyone knows how the bird population situation is arond there. The last time we were out there was about three years ago and since then we have been in the southeast corner. Anyway, we are bringing a first timer, and I'm really hoping to get into some birds for his sake...and mine


Sorry I wouldn't know. I go to Pembina.

I did hear the walleyes were biting though. :beer:


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

The beauty of hunting around Pembina is the dual opportunity of pheasant and ruffed grouse.


----------



## birdhunter18 (Oct 15, 2007)

I sense an air of hostility in this forum...I will just go shoot myself a limit and ignore the sarcasm of the residents. Thanks for the info on the blackbirds though; truly helpful...and Horsager, I believe it's spelled P-H-E-A-S-A-N-T, where the A would officially replace the E after the S. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

birdhunter18 said:


> I will just go shoot myself a limit and ignore the sarcasm of the residents.


You were going to go and do that anyway, so why ask?

If 30 members had said that the bird hunting by Beulah was awful this year do to hail or rain at the wrong time of year, you most likely wouldn't have believed them anyway. You'd just go and get what you get.

Funny how these folks who think internet scouting is OK suddenly clam up when they find a spot they like to hunt themselves, the Hypocrasy becomes glaringly obvious.

You have a place to go and a time to go just go.

Now, had you mentioned you have some spots to send folks for ruffed grouse or the GPS positions for a "secret" rockpile on LOW, that's entirely different. Trading info is nothing like "Internet scouting".


----------



## birdhunter18 (Oct 15, 2007)

Chill out buddy...All I read about on Pheasants Forever's site is the bird counts in the SE part of the state; well, I'm going to the central part so what's going on in the SE part doesn't concern me, unless, of course, someone asked me what I had heard.

If someone asks me how deer hunting is around Bemidji, MN, I would give them the truth and not lie about it because I think it's great that people are hunting and having a good time. If I have private land and people were hunting there, I would be defensive because it's my land.

I think you should settle down a little and maybe instead of posting 1500 times with only negative comments, figure out whether you actually enjoy hunting...I know I have fun hunting, and that's what really counts.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Boy birdhunter18, for someone with 4 posts you seem to think you have Horsager figured out don't you? Read more and talk less, you might learn something. Don't expect much information on specific spots from anybody.

The are lots of pheasants south of Canada, north of South Dakota, east of Montana, and west of Minntucky.

And Pembina ROCKS!!!!! :rock:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Internet scouting is discouraged, but being rude to people who ask these questions is also discouraged. Not everybody knows the rules of this forum. Especially newcomers. Give the guy a break!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

birdhunter18 said:


> I think you should settle down a little and maybe instead of posting 1500 times with only negative comments, figure out whether you actually enjoy hunting...I know I have fun hunting, and that's what really counts.


I make no apologies for a little good natured ribbing of an internet scouter, it's far more tame than what you'd get trying to internet scout a waterfowl trip on this site. I don't think I've ever killed a rooster within 50mi of Beulah despite living in ND my whole life and living less than 100mi from Beulah for better than 20yrs. I couldn't care less if that's where you go.

I can tell you that I spent a bit of time in the South Central part of the state this weekend in an area that was hit by hail a couple of times. We didn't see the hoardes of birds we've seen there in the past. We had good shooters behind experienced dogs and didn't limit either day.

As for me having 1500 negative posts, well, you'll learn, or you'll look like a complete idiot. That's really the only two ways this'll go.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> Internet scouting is discouraged, but being rude to people who ask these questions is also discouraged. Not everybody knows the rules of this forum. Especially newcomers. Give the guy a break!


Ditto...but....

I went around between the area of Lisbon and Gwinner to Foreman and Ft. Ransom with areas in between. Pheasant numbers were there and there were some Pheasants. Birds were many but hard to see. Lots of crops still up and lots of people out. Look for isolated areas where no one has been and lots of cover and food.

Hows that for help?

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're going to be rude to people OVER AND OVER again, you might as well quite using the site now. I really don't have the stomach to see this site I created to be run by jerks.

For crying out loud people, have you ever seen more pheasants? To feel threatened that someone might shoot 3 of yours........

This will be my one and only warning for the pheasant forum. If you don't like what someone asks.............DON'T RESPOND.



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> Best of luck on your trip.
> 
> We ask that other forum members please keep any negative comments to themselves and give the new members a chance to enjoy the site.


http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> For crying out loud people, have you ever seen more pheasants? To feel threatened that someone might shoot 3 of yours........


Actually no I have not and I am truely excited about this season. The one and only bummer is not having my Bella to help me out. It will be a lot more work but with the numbers I think I will still be successful!

Good hunting to everyone and please be aware what is on the other side of your target!


----------



## Bird2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Chris. I have visited this site often without posting and the message you are giving is right on.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud people, have you ever seen more pheasants? To feel threatened that someone might shoot 3 of yours........
> ...


In my area 1996 was better than this year as far as I can tell. We'll see when the corn comes off. Not much of that going to be happening this week. :roll:

I have a coworker that is a landowner out in the Beulah area. He said bird numbers are about the same as last year and there were A LOT more hunters out there this year. For your sake you better have some private land lined up or you will have to get to the public stuff at 0100 in the morning. That is not an exageration either.

Have fun. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I felt like Jiffy and Horsager when I first came to this site too. I think we all know how it feels to get crowded and lose some of "our" favorite spots to other hunters. However, I have come to realize that it's better to offer some of these newbies some sound advice rather then seeing them turn to a g/o or some other PTP operation. That will only hurt all of us in the long run. I have turned to PM'ing info.

My :2cents: !


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Beulah area: Bird population is similar to last year, in most spots. The P.L.O.T.S. and other public areas that hold birds (not all do) are getting piss pounded on a daily basis by both locals, and those that come from Minot and Bismarck areas. Starting next weekend, we'll see a lot of vehicles from Wisconsin and Minnesota parked at the public access areas (historical fact). Coming at the end of the month, you will likely find a few less hunters, but the birds will be drastically thinned. If you hunt hard and long, with good dogs, you will certainly get some action. There are some landowners that will grant access, if their family members and friends are not hunting that day. Middle of the week would be the best bet for a friendly reception. If you are a road hunter (not saying so, just covering the bases) you might as well spend the gas money on a trip to Vegas.

After reading what I have written here, ironically, this could all be true for almost anywhere in the state. Simply substitute the nearest population centers for Minot and Bismarck. Freelancing ain't what it used to be, that's a fact.
Good luck,
Burl


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks chris, I felt the same way as bird2007. was getting some smart a## comments from a couple of people. I don't know if its cause we are from out of state or new posters. I've been coming to this sight for awhile and for information and have learned a lot. thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I felt like Jiffy and Horsager when I first came to this site too. I think we all know how it feels to get crowded and lose some of "our" favorite spots to other hunters. However, I have come to realize that it's better to offer some of these newbies some sound advice rather then seeing them turn to a g/o or some other PTP operation. That will only hurt all of us in the long run. I have turned to PM'ing info.
> 
> My :2cents: !


I understand both sides and believe me it's not easy to find a happy medium. But some people feel it's necessary to take on that responsibility by insulting everyone who asks a question that they don't like. And it is those people that bring the forum down with their attitude.

If you don't like what's going on in the state of hunting, take that energy to the legislature every other winter. It's no secret that the majority of hunters do nothing come legislative session time.

If anyone has a problem with site rules, please PM me...I'll consider this matter closed.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Please don't boot two of the most knowledgable posters you have. It is refreshing to read some posts on firearms and reloading that are experienced based as opposed to the gun writer/sales bs that is common on this site. Most people are smart enough to be able to determine the difference between sarcasm and the truth.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

ndm said:


> Please don't boot two of the most knowledgable posters you have. It is refreshing to read some posts on firearms and reloading that are experienced based as opposed to the gun writer/sales bs that is common on this site. Most people are smart enough to be able to determine the difference between sarcasm and the truth.


Boy, some people just don't get it. It doesn't matter how knowledgable or how clever your posting skills are. If you are going to talk down to people or be rude. You will be gone.


----------

